# Emergency! Aggressive.



## kitcatcodi (Jan 8, 2012)

Okay  so apparently my ratty HAS become aggressive towards me. This makes me sad and I'm not sure if this is normal or if I should give him to the shelter because its frightening. He is becoming distant with me every day. He doesn't respond to me, doesn't like being petted anymore, no longer sits still but gets sudden bursts of energy. He takes the food (jerks it out of my hand) and runs from me. Now when I take him out for play time and free range, I'll sit on my bed with him and he hops onto my arm and scratches/nips it very fast and all over. He hops onto it and bites then runs away? It's hard to explain. But he doesn't seem to care for me anymore. I don't understand why because I take him out constantly, give him all the fresh fruits and spoiling a rat could possibly want and love of course. But hes done fou times within five minutes as of right now. I'm scared. WHAT DO I DO? PLEASE. HELP. ???


----------



## ButITry (Jan 21, 2012)

Does he draw blood when he bites your arm? Have you done anything that might have scared him? I'm no expert, but I've had some mean rats.
In my life of owning rats, I've owned two very, very agressive rats. I have no idea why, but they just suddenly began biting. They were so agressive that when anyone wouldgo near the cage they would grab at you and try to bite. Quite scary... The only two rats I've ever been bitten by! You couldn't even put your hand in the cage. It's so strange.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Does he sidle towards you and puff himself up like a toilet brush? Could be hormonal aggression, fixable with a neuter. Could we see video?


----------



## kitcatcodi (Jan 8, 2012)

I will try and post a video but it happens so fast and out of no where! He just hops onto my arm and bites everywhere, scratching fast. Moving all over until I pull my arm away and say ''No'' nice and firm. I'm kind of scared for free range time to be honest. No blood was drawn but its still just as scary!


----------



## Soya (Dec 6, 2011)

Maybe this could be a nerotic thing he's picked up from being alone? I looked at your previous posts, & saw he's currently alone. Maybe some rattie company will help? Though if it IS hormonal a nueter may be best before any intros are done.

I rescued 3 girls & 2 of them were very nippy, they'd nip the tops of my feet, my legs, arms, anywere they could get to! They never drew blood, but it blooming hurt! That was a few months ago & now they are lovely little things & no longer bite at all!! All we did was make a high pitched 'Eeep' noise when they did it, & tried not to react to the bite (hard sometimes I know!) & were just patient with them. The nipping got less & less over time.

Also often my guys will ignore my calls or sit still to be cuddled or fussed, there is FAR too much too be exploring! They also often snatch food & treats from me & leg it, I think they think I might change my mind about giving it to them ^_^ But thats normal behaviour, think about if they were in the wild, theyd run off with their food before someone else see's what they've got  These things will get better with time though I'm sure.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

kitcatcodi said:


> He just hops onto my arm and bites everywhere, scratching fast. Moving all over until I pull my arm away and say ''No''!


This hasn't happened to me specifically but I've seen other people associate it with hormones/dominance behaviour, among other things, flip him onto his back and power groom him when he does this. (Well, mimic power grooming with your fingers  )

Awaiting video


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Classic hormones. He needs to be neutered if possible. I will assume he's somewhere between 6-9 months of age?

The poor male rat is sometimes flooded with all these hormones that turn him into a biting, scratching, puffing, hufffing, sidling rat. Its not his fault, hes like a teenager who is going through the hormonal phase...he literally cannot help it. He has no idea why he goes through these rages and he's not happy. Once these boys are neutered they go back to being their regular loving selves.

With your arm, he is trying to dominate it, and if you let him crawl on it, it can start with licking which changes to nipping, to a full out frenzy of scratching and biting. I don't let hormonal males climb on my arm..ever. Touching the rump or back will upset them as well, since this is where another male will attack them and these poor hormonal boys react first, think later.

You could try to work through the hormones but its just so much easier to neuter him and get your loving boy back. Plus you could now keep him with intact girls and not worry about babies 

If you give him to a shelter, they likely won't neuter him and may actually have him put to sleep as "aggressive" when "hormonally aggressive" is fixable.

and just so you see that it happens to everyone...

sweet baby Keiran with his old spayed gf Pocky









He loved to play, bounce, and lick...

Then he became hormonal around 8 months of age...

Whammo!









He was neutered, lives with 6 little girls and is my beloved playful, licky boy again 










Here's my goofy boy in the middle of a bounce (he is a great handwrestler)


----------



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

The lovely hormones....I took a girl from a friend of ours who was terrorizing not only the other ratties in the cage but would lunge at bite the owners as well. Well low and behold she had a mammary tumor and it was removed and she was spayed. She is now the sweetest girl ever! It makes a huge difference and is worth a shot to neuter.


----------



## kitcatcodi (Jan 8, 2012)

How much would it cost to neuter him? I'm afraid to ask for cash. My mom has no compassion for animals, especially rats.


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

My vet quoted be 100 bucks.


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

One of my girls, Wednesday has started getting aggressive...I tried to pick her up as usual and she started nipping and 'boxing' me with her front feet then when I picked her up she squealed and started kicking trying to get away frantically...when shes usually very sweet and mellow.
My girls are probably reaching maturity and I know that Wednesday is also the lowest rank of the group so I think shes more defensive than aggressive...but it was scary and it makes you nervous...but don't give up! Its not the ratty's fault there just being rats.
Just know your not the only one with a 'problem child'


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

HoneyRose said:


> One of my girls, Wednesday has started getting aggressive...I tried to pick her up as usual and she started nipping and 'boxing' me with her front feet then when I picked her up she squealed and started kicking trying to get away frantically...when shes usually very sweet and mellow.
> My girls are probably reaching maturity and I know that Wednesday is also the lowest rank of the group so I think shes more defensive than aggressive...but it was scary and it makes you nervous...but don't give up! Its not the ratty's fault there just being rats.
> Just know your not the only one with a 'problem child'


How old is she?

Sounds like she was playing with you not being aggressive LOL


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Unless she is in the 4 month range? LOL

Has eomething changed in her life, new babies, new pets in your life?


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Shes about 7months...it didn't seem like she was playing because of the squealing when I picked her up, she seemed frightened more than anything. I've been picking her up since then and shes been fine...must have been having an off day lol. She is the shyest of the group tho.


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Is boxing and nipping usually play then? What are the signs of aggressive or defensive behavior?


----------

